# Why do you need a GenieGo device just to stream recordings through your home network.



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

Since you can stream recordings to your pc with Directv2pc with out needing an extra device then why can't you do the same with your mobile device through your home network. Is this just a way for Directv to make extra money or is it really needed for technical reasons. Correct me if i'm wrong and you can do it this way. I have a genie but don't have an iphone or an android device so I can't try it.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

mkdtv21 said:


> Since you can stream recordings to your pc with Directv2pc with out needing an extra device then why can't you do the same with your mobile device through your home network. Is this just a way for Directv to make extra money or is it really needed for technical reasons. Correct me if i'm wrong and you can do it this way. I have a genie but don't have an iphone or an android device so I can't try it.


Encryption and DRM.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

OK I'm fine with that but why isn't encryption and drm needed for the pc when it is the most versatile device and someone might find a way to crack the software and be able to download the recordings to the hard drive an could distribute it.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The GenieGo transcodes the recordings to a format and resolution most mobile phones can handle. (i.e. many phones do not support MPEG2 video or AC3 natively and can't handle HD video without dropping frames or using a lot of processing power)

As for DirecTV2PC, it uses DRM as well as HDCP to block things like screen capturing. If your video card driver and monitor don't support HDCP, it won't run.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

As KyL416 mentions, you need a way to convert or "dumb down" these huge HD files to a file that an smartphone supports and quite frankly to a file size that is manageable to the smartphones limited memory. One can argue that this "transcoding" device can be built in to the DVRs or be built in to the smartphone (which is out of the question, really). So perhaps one day we will see the GG device built in to the Genie


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

GenieGo's primary use is for taking your recording with you; no need for internet or WiFi connections at all. Streaming to it was added later. 

At the same time, there about a hundred programs you can stream to your iPad or iPhone or those other devices now; they are delivered via the Net, and so don't need conversion in the home.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm also of the belief that a much more convenient, simpler, greener and still secure GenieGo experience can be fully accomplished by software rather than hardware, today. If you add the element of a cloud, the experience would be even better, tomorrow.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

I may be wrong, but I am pretty sure that ALL the live TV feeds from the DTV app and DTV2PC originate from specially encoded streams at directv. You actually aren't streaming anything from the receiver itself, the receiver needs to be detected on the local network to assure you are home because of the content providers contracts are only for in home viewing. (with a few exceptions)

So the GenieGO is needed for recordings because DTV doesn't have your content on their servers to encode and stream out to you. 

Could the receiver do this encoding internally in software? Yep. Doesn't it have the CPU power to do so? Judging on its speed currently, no.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PeterB said:


> I may be wrong, but I am pretty sure that ALL the live TV feeds from the DTV app and DTV2PC originate from specially encoded streams at directv. You actually aren't streaming anything from the receiver itself, the receiver needs to be detected on the local network to assure you are home because of the content providers contracts are only for in home viewing. (with a few exceptions)
> 
> So the GenieGO is needed for recordings because DTV doesn't have your content on their servers to encode and stream out to you.
> 
> Could the receiver do this encoding internally in software? Yep. Doesn't it have the CPU power to do so? Judging on its speed currently, no.


Yup, you are. DirecTV2PC streams directly from the receiver


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

PeterB said:


> I may be wrong, but I am pretty sure that ALL the live TV feeds from the DTV app and DTV2PC originate from specially encoded streams at directv. You actually aren't streaming anything from the receiver itself, the receiver needs to be detected on the local network to assure you are home because of the content providers contracts are only for in home viewing. (with a few exceptions)
> 
> So the GenieGO is needed for recordings because DTV doesn't have your content on their servers to encode and stream out to you.
> 
> Could the receiver do this encoding internally in software? Yep. Doesn't it have the CPU power to do so? Judging on its speed currently, no.


Your logic seems a little confusing to me. As a directv subscriber, either I can contractually watch 2 Broke Girls on my ipad out of the home, like with the current GenieGo experience, or not. As far as where that video file lives or originated doesn't seem to matter either. I encourage you to research Plex. It involves a software Media server that lives on a CPU or a NAS drive in your home, from there you can stream your video library to any device, or even Sync it to a device for times when there's no internet connection. If needed, it transcodes. If you added software encryption to Plex, you'd have the complete GenieGo experience. For the odd contractual issues, the software could prevent the GenieGo experience as needed. There are several Plex like solutions already on the market, and many are free.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't a sling box achieve the same as a nomad?

Just asking!

From What I understood, Slingbox allow full operation of any DVR make, model, or Company.

Nomad is only Directv HRs, and not live tv.

Is this correct?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A slingbox doesn't allow you to offload programming to a mobile device. GenieGo does. GenieGo is also quoite a bit less expensive than Slingbox and it does stream recorded programming (not live.) Here's a little more about that: http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/1913-Which-is-better-Slingbox-or-GenieGo

Now as to GenieGo vs. DIRECTV2PC, it comes down to whether or not you can actually use DIRECTV2PC. DIRECTV2PC is no longer being developed or internally supported so if you can watch it... great. Best of luck to you there. I was a big fan of the app when it launched way back when -- even helped write the first look -- but to every thing there is a season, and DIRECTV2PC's season has passed.

The simple fact of it is that GenieGo is a currently supported product available at a fair price that outperforms DIRECTV2PC. Use DIRECTV2PC if it makes you happy, but don't complain if the free, unsupported product doesn't work.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A slingbox doesn't allow you to offload programming to a mobile device. GenieGo does. GenieGo is also quoite a bit less expensive than Slingbox and it does stream recorded programming (not live.) Here's a little more about that: http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/1913-Which-is-better-Slingbox-or-GenieGo
> 
> Now as to GenieGo vs. DIRECTV2PC, it comes down to whether or not you can actually use DIRECTV2PC. DIRECTV2PC is no longer being developed or internally supported so if you can watch it... great. Best of luck to you there. I was a big fan of the app when it launched way back when -- even helped write the first look -- but to every thing there is a season, and DIRECTV2PC's season has passed.
> 
> The simple fact of it is that GenieGo is a currently supported product available at a fair price that outperforms DIRECTV2PC. Use DIRECTV2PC if it makes you happy, but don't complain if the free, unsupported product doesn't work.


Thank you for the info.
Though I'm really sure you can Sling box to a mobile device. Unless I'm missing something?
??

http://www.slingbox.com/go/spm

SlingPlayer for Android Phones
Extend your living room TV experience to your Android phone with SlingPlayer software. With a Slingbox at home and SlingPlayer on your compatible smartphone, *enjoy live or recorded TV over a 3G, 4G or Wi-Fi connection.* If you like TV, it's hard not to smile when you take control of your TV and DVR from your Android phone. Flip through your local channels with the virtual remote control. Pause, fast-forward, rewind and even schedule DVR recordings. Watch video on demand and pay-per-view programs. And now with SlingPlayer for Android Phones and Roku, you can watch TV wherever you have a Roku streamer connected - on a 2nd TV in your home, the vacation getaway, or college dorm room. Never miss another show or game - whether you're in the back yard, out to lunch or on the other side of the world. It's your TV. Now it can go with you wherever you go on your Android Phone.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you want a Slingbox and GG experience with out getting a GenieGO, you can use the VulKano, it streams and download to mobile device

http://www.monsoonmultimedia.com/products.html


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> If you want a Slingbox and GG experience with out getting a GenieGO, you can use the VulKano, it streams and download to mobile device
> 
> http://www.monsoonmultimedia.com/products.html


Thanks,
I have my reasons for not wanting a Genie Go.
For one if I switch providers, Thats a bust,
Also I want to watch Live tv, not just recordings.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Thanks,
> I have my reasons for not wanting a Genie Go.
> For one if I switch providers, Thats a bust,
> Also I want to watch Live tv, not just recordings.


Then the Vulkano was made just for you!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Thank you for the info.
> Though I'm really sure you can Sling box to a mobile device. Unless I'm missing something?
> ??


As stated, you can stream, not offload. Also Sling's apps are like $15-25.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Our TV watching is in a really exciting state of flux right now, but technological and licensing trends are emerging. I feel confident that within a couple years, hardware devices like sling, vulkano, and GenieGo will be redundant dinosaurs replaced by software, apps, subscriptions, clouds, and perhaps any decent CPU you may already have access to, including a PC, Xbox, Apple TV, or Roku.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The simple fact of it is that GenieGo is a currently supported product available at a fair price that outperforms DIRECTV2PC.


In that DIRECTV2PC offers true 1:1 quality and GenieGo doesn't, I'm not sure it is reasonable to assert that GenieGo "outperforms" DIRECTV2PC. GenieGo is certainly easier to use and more likely to work with a particular target configuration but performance is largely a matter of picture and sound quality and with the advent of Full HD at all form factors, GenieGo won't get you there.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DIRECTV2PC offers better quality... if it works. GenieGO also lets you offload recordings to a PC or mobile device, DIRECTV2PC does not.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't have a problem with watching something 5 minutes (or whatever it actually times out as) later rather then "live". Virtually nothing I watch at home is "live".


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> DIRECTV2PC offers better quality... if it works. GenieGO also lets you offload recordings to a PC or mobile device, DIRECTV2PC does not.


and that is a big "IF" not to be ignored. so far no one of Windows machines I have owned (and I owned quite a few because of Windows uselessness) in the past were good enough to use DirecTV2PC


----------



## Mr Rolls (Sep 20, 2013)

peds48 said:


> and that is a big "IF" not to be ignored. so far no one of Windows machines I have owned (and I owned quite a few because of Windows uselessness) in the past were good enough to use DirecTV2PC


I guess my laptop is lucky? AWESOMESAUCE!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As stated, you can stream, not offload. Also Sling's apps are like $15-25.


Valkano and Sling work with Directv and All providers correct?

Genie Go only Directv correct?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mr Rolls said:


> I guess my laptop is lucky? AWESOMESAUCE!


not lucky at all, you just have a good enough laptop.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Valkano and Sling work with Directv and All providers correct?
> 
> Genie Go only Directv correct?


Yes I have both, all they do is capture the output and streaming it to you, Vulkano can also store the stream. The only downside with the Vulkano is that it captures the output from the receiver, so you have to have it on and set to the right channel or play the recorded content if you want to download the content. So the GG is better for the automatic transcoding, Vulkano beats it with better quality, no limits on recording length other than space, and OOH downloading.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

prushing said:


> Yes I have both, all they do is capture the output and streaming it to you, Vulkano can also store the stream. The only downside with the Vulkano is that it captures the output from the receiver, so you have to have it on and set to the right channel or play the recorded content if you want to download the content. So the GG is better for the automatic transcoding, Vulkano beats it with better quality, no limits on recording length other than space, and OOH downloading.


Great. thanks for the info. Im traveling now alot more so im still debating Sling vs Vulkano.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> DIRECTV2PC offers better quality... if it works. GenieGO also lets you offload recordings to a PC or mobile device, DIRECTV2PC does not.


The same could be said with the GenieGo....."if it works".


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

GenieGo works fine. Out of the hundreds of programs I've transcoded and transferred to the iPad, PC or MacBook, I think I've had two that refused to transcode. And looking at the source program, there were several bad glitches.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> The same could be said with the GenieGo....."if it works".


The same can be said about anything, however the DirecTV2PC app did come with a "list" of very high requirements, even by today's standards


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> DIRECTV2PC offers better quality... if it works. GenieGO also lets you offload recordings to a PC or mobile device, DIRECTV2PC does not.


There isn't a great deal of crossover between the two products, but where there is (substantially the topic of this thread), you would be hard pressed to declare GenieGo superior other than its unique ability to serve a wider variety of devices.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I still have Directv2pc on one desktop that works (last time I checked). I'll just say that we watch a LOT more (99%) Directv on our iPads via GG than that desktop.

And when we're away from home it's 100% in favor of GG.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I tried a Valkano box a couple of years ago to replace a Classic Slingbox. I ended up taking it back and still use the classic.
It was OK but I just did not like it as well and my wife preferred the Slingbox. She watches a lot of shows on her IMac in our office from our HR22 in the basement.
Even though it is not HD, it has been very reliable, and picture quality has been fine for her and my iPhone or my Macbook Pro when traveling.


----------



## Bohica (Jan 6, 2008)

I use both. I download a lot of movies to my Android tablet with the GenieGo app for watching on a plane, etc where wifi is non-existent, unreliable, or unaffordable. I use Slingbox to watch live TV and things that I want to watch "right now" that have not been prepared yet on the GenieGo.

It is also important to know that you can't download new content to your tablet with GenieGo when away from home. I can't wait a week to catch up to news, etc.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Thanks,
> I have my reasons for not wanting a Genie Go.
> For one if I switch providers, Thats a bust,
> Also I want to watch Live tv, not just recordings.


Actually you can watch almost live tv now. You can stream a currently recording channel shortly after it starts recording.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Actually you can watch almost live tv now. You can stream a currently recording channel shortly after it starts recording.


Judging by how VOD streaming is currently, as in hit or miss. I have no desire to depend on a Genie go period.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Actually you can watch almost live tv now. You can stream a currently recording channel shortly after it starts recording.


OFF TOPIC: Can you start a recording from OOH?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

harsh said:


> OFF TOPIC: Can you start a recording from OOH?


Of course.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Judging by how VOD streaming is currently, as in hit or miss. I have no desire to depend on a Genie go period.


What about Video On Demand is hit and miss? It's really all dependent on your connection which sling is too. I love my sling by the way. But my genie go is also good for offloading content so I don't have to worry about connection is great too. There is pluses and minuses to both really.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

And since Genie Go only works with Directv thats a minus that out weighs the pluses.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> And since Genie Go only works with Directv thats a minus that out weighs the pluses.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


If you can't get a genie go for free maybe. But it also depends on when you need your shows IMHO. If it's really only for airplane flights and you take a lot of them well then.....


----------



## stickywicket (Jan 26, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> If you can't get a genie go for free maybe. But it also depends on when you need your shows IMHO. If it's really only for airplane flights and you take a lot of them well then.....


Or while you at the courthouse waiting for jury duty.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

stickywicket said:


> Or while you at the courthouse waiting for jury duty.


This is a family forum. Please Don't use such terrible words as jury duty. Thanks. . :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Had to go take my wife to the ER yesterday (fortunately all OK). Was nice to be able to stream a couple of my recorded shows to my iPhone while I sat there for over 5 hours.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hope all is well, Steve.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Hope all is well, Steve.


Thanks for the kind thoughts! So far, so good.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Steve said:


> Had to go take my wife to the ER yesterday (fortunately all OK). Was nice to be able to stream a couple of my recorded shows to my iPhone while I sat there for over 5 hours.


Yikes! Maybe you should give up cooking? :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Yikes! Maybe you should give up cooking? :lol:


 !rolling

Ya. I should just stick to streaming cooking shows! :lol:


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm also debating Sling vs GG, but I really don't need to download recordings, Just stream live/recordings while away from home and possibly out the country, But GG is great also to watch recordings without internet connection, like some international countries, but I don't travel much so Sling is fine in my situation, Plus GG can't do live tv out the country so that's a moot point. And it will be hooked up to a less used(other than me) HR24.


----------

